# ENT Certification Exam



## DarcillaO (Jul 23, 2012)

I recently took and did not pass my CENTC exam....really upset, I passed my CPC exam first try and have been coding for ENT for 6 years...I cannot understand what I've done wrong...I am scheduled for a re-take in a few months..wondering if anyone has any resource suggestions??  I did take the CENTC study guide and online practice exams and did well...but wondering if anyone has any suggestions on specifics to study for the CENTC exam.

Thank you,
Darcilla Olshavsky
entdarc@gmail.com


----------



## meredith7 (Mar 9, 2015)

im about to take mine...any advice?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Mar 9, 2015)

Good Luck Meredith !!! 

https://www.aapc.com/certification/specialty/ent-medical-coding-certification.aspx

Also.. I would bring your reference of choice as the Ingenix ENT coding Companion.


----------



## braja002@yahoo.com (Oct 16, 2019)

i am interested taking CENTC exam.  Where do I register it?  I do have ENT coding experience for almost 9 years.   Is there any study guide, cheat sheet available.  Help is appreciated.


----------



## nateslidder (Nov 13, 2019)

They discontinued the test


----------

